# the story of sam



## shresta (May 6, 2009)

here's a link i came across i wanted to share..
http://www.blackpearldogs.com/Sam.html


----------



## canteloupe (Apr 30, 2009)

That made me tear up. It says at the beginning that everyone who gets a dog or puppy should read that. It's so true. There are so many people here on dogforum that don't spay and neuter, and it makes me sad thinking of the pups.


----------

